# Some Really Kinky Pictures...



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been a fan of Kinky Friedman since I first read his book, "Elvis, Jesus & Coca-Cola," about 10 or 12 years ago. Since then, I've accumulated a decent amount of Kinky books, CDs, stickers, T-Shirts, Buttons and posters...

However, my collection was not complete until now... I just received these today, after getting a real sweet deal on them at auction.

Suffice it to say, I'm pretty excited to smoke these little buggers... As the Kinkster would say.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

From what I have heard these are a pretty decent smoke. Congrats! :tu

Also, you have to love someone named Kinky! :r


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice! How do they smoke? -JD


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

J Daly said:


> Nice! How do they smoke? -JD


I'm anxious to find out, myself. :hat:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

This guy ran for governor of Texas. One of his slogans was 'Vote for Kinky, why the hell not?' He was crazy! I tried his smoke once. It was decent. My B&M had their price jacked way up though so I never bought anymore


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice cigar pr0n btw


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet pics


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I remember the sticks from when he ran for Governor, but they were priced up a bit because of the hype, so I didn't buy any. For the record, I'm still a bit mad at him for splitting the "Get Perry Out" vote.


----------

